# Pflanzen für fliessendes Gewässer und Kiesgrund



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich bräuchte Vorschläge für flache, fliessende Gewässer mit Kiesuntergrund...
Möchte das Becken unter den Wasserfällen bepflanzen


lG & Danke für Eure Ratschläge
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Okt. 2004)

hallo doogie,

bei mir fühlen sich im bachlauf 
- __ pfennigkraut (oder heißt das jetzt centkraut)
- __ schwertlilie
- und segge recht wohl

und an den rändern im feuchtbereich __ moos.

aber die beste methode ist try and error - einfach mal ableger vom teich einsetzen und schauen was wächst ...........

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Doogie,

für diesen Bereich wirst Du in den Gärtnereien kaum fündig werden, da braucht es eigentlich sehr spezielle Pflanzen, die so gut wie nie angeboten werden. 

Das Problem ist die starke Strömung, die von der Pflanze eine entsprechende Anpassung verlangt. Wenn die Strömung noch in gewissen Grenzen bleibt, dann können sogenannte 'flutende' Pflanzen darin wachsen. Bei diesen Pflanzen sind die Stengel und Blätter stark verlängert und sozusagen 'stromlinienförmig' geworden. Im fliessenden Wasser bewegen sie sich leicht hin und her, und können so der Strömung trotzen. Im stehenden Wasser sehen diese Pflanzen dann aber eher unattraktiv aus. Es gibt einige Hahnenfuss- und Laichkrautarten, die für solche Position taugen, und auch ein paar Schaumkräuter.

Wenn die Strömung ein gewisses Maß überschreitet, dann können keine Pflanzen mehr überleben. Wildbäche sind deswegen weitgehend pflanzenfrei. Nur in Kehrwasserbereichen und im Spritzwasserbereich findet man dort noch Pflanzen.

Ich habe schon mehrfach überlegt, ob ich flutende Pflanzen ins Sortiment aufnehmen soll, aber es scheitert im Moment noch an den fehlenden Kultureinrichtungen dafür.

Mein Rat wäre: schau Dir an, was im nächsten Bach wächst, und mach das nach.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Okt. 2004)

*Pflanzen im Bachlauf*

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann Werner nur zustimmen.
Nach und nach siedele ich auch mehr und mehr heimische Pflanzen im Bachlauf an. Teilweise haben mich auch schon die einheimischen Vögel unterstützt und einiges " eingeschleppt".
Am Anfang habe ich mit __ Hahnenfuß, __ Wasserminze, __ Pfennigkraut und Moosen begonnen, die sich bisher alle recht gut gemacht haben.

Aber wie gesagt: Augen auf beim nächsten Spaziergang an einem Bach.

Gruß
TJ


----------

